# Orientierungsfahrt im Harz



##  (21. November 2000)

Hi, Leute, Anja, Marion, Susanne und ich planen, im Oktober an einer Orientierungsfahrt (ca. 5 Stunden herumirren im Wald mit Karte und Kompaá)teilzunehmen. Wer Interesse hat mitzufahren, kann dies hier im Forum bekunden. Morgen kommt Anja vorbei und bringt die Ausschreibung vorbei, dann kann ich Euch genaueres mitteilen. Guckt doch einfach nochmal im Beitrag vorbei. Ciao G.


----------



## Frank (21. November 2000)

Ich h"tt Bock da mit zu machen, wann genau soll das denn sein? Ich hab viel Erfahrung mit Karte und Kompaá und kann mich prima drauáen orientieren, also wenn ich da Zeit hab (und nicht in Frankreich bin) dann k"nnen wir mal guggn! ------------------ Frank Bader http://www.asphaltfahrer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



##  (21. November 2000)

Veranstalter:SV Wissenschaft Quedlinburg e.V. Gebiet: Karte Mittel und Unterharz 1 Karte im Startgeld enthalten Start und Ziel Harz Camp Bremer Teich in 06507 Gernrode Mindestalter 18 Termin Sonntag 22.10. 9.00Uhr Startgeld 60DM pro Team inkl. Karte Meldung ber Gabi und Anja Meldeschluá Montag, 2.10.00 Teilnehmerlimit 150 Teams Ablauf: Zweier-Teams versuchen verschgiedene Orientierungspunkte untersch. Wertigkeit anzufahren. Es gewinnt das Team mit h"chster Gesamtpunktzahl.  Ausrstung: Helmpflicht, 1. Hilfe-Set, Wasserfester Stift, Kompaá, Telefongeldkarte fr den Notfall Unterkunft: Es besteht die M"glichkeit, direkt beim Harz-Camp Bremer Teich Bungalows bzw. Betten zu buchen (wrde durch Anja und Gabi gemanagt). Preise: Sachpreise und Super-Sonderspezialpreise, Teilnahme mit einer Flasche Bier an der Biertombola m"glich. Infos auch ber Bergwerk Meldet Euch m"glichst bald bei uns an. G. und A.


----------



##  (21. November 2000)

Vorl"ufige Teilnehmerliste: Anja Ahlert Nicolas Fischer Pay Olaf Klaus Susanne und Marion??? Frank (von den Asphaltfahrern) Gabi Fischer


----------



## Frank (21. November 2000)

Tjaaa wenn man keine Freundin h"tte, br"uchte man ein FiloFax! Ich kann leider aus den folgenden Grnden nicht an der tollen Orientierungsfahrt teilnehmen: 1.) hab ich am 21.10. eine Aktivit"t vom Betrieb aus 2.) hab ich abends einen wichtigen Auftritt mit meiner Band in Darmstadt und bin erst 03:00 morgens daheim 3.) hab ich dann ca. 20 Bier intus und werde 4.) am Sonntag bis mindestens 14:00 pennen 5.) hat der Lutz am 22.10. Geburtstag! Sorry, das hab ich irgendwie vergessen... ned bel nehmen und ich wnsch euch allen viel Erfolg!  ------------------ Frank Bader http://www.asphaltfahrer.de


----------



##  (21. November 2000)

Hi Gabi,  habe eben eine mail von Marion bekommen wegen der Harz-Orientierungsfahrt. Leider kann Marion, die wohl mit Susanne ein Team bilden wollte, nicht mitkommen und fragte mich nun, ob ich nicht einspringen will. Ich kenne Susanne von dem Wasgau-Wochenende im August. Sofern also noch jemand fuer das Susanne-Team gebraucht wird, wuerde ich schon gerne mitmachen. Ich muesste nur wissen, wann das genau stattfinden soll.  Vielleicht kannst Du Dich ja noch an mich erinnern. Wir haben uns am letzten Go-Crazy-Dienstag vor 3 1/2 Wochen kennengelernt und uns ueber Deinen Eisenmangel unterhalten!  Bis dann,  Christine


----------



##  (21. November 2000)

Hallo, Teilnehmer der Orientierungsfahrt Harz, ich schlage vor Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden. Bis auf Susanne kriegen wir vielleicht sogar alle in Pays Bus mit unter. Aber genaueres erfahrt ihr eine Woche vor Start hier im Forum. Wegen der bernachtungsm"glichkeiten sollten wir uns aber schon jetzt mal beraten. Ciao Gabi


----------



## X-Präsi (21. November 2000)

@Susanne Ich habe denen von Deiner Theorie erz"hlt - meine 5 abgenommenen Kilos bei dir drauf - jetzt passt Du halt nicht mehr rein in den Bus.  ) bussie  thomas der schlanke


----------



## praTTler (5. Dezember 2000)

immer wieder die leute ausm harz....  ich werde mal schaun, ob ich mein papa berreden kann....  gráe vom SV TU Ilmenau!!!!  (ich bin wohl einer der wenigen auáenseiter die sowohl orientierungslauf als auch dual-slalom in wttk"mpfen betreiben....)


----------

